# Boveda or Puck



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

I was wondering what everyone thought of the Boveda Packs vs the Puck for Humi Humidification. I currently am using the Puck 65-100ct, and it is holding at about 60rh. I have not had any experiences with the Boveda Packs and wanted to hear your thoughts. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

MKR160 said:


> I was wondering what everyone thought of the Boveda Packs vs the Puck for Humi Humidification. I currently am using the Puck 65-100ct, and it is holding at about 60rh. I have not had any experiences with the Boveda Packs and wanted to hear your thoughts. Thanks for the help.


Boveda packs do work but don't count on them lasting more than 2-3 months. I don't know much about the puck. I favor the use of humidity beads. They work fine and you can recharge them.

Jorge


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Puck (beads).

One is the sustanability issue 1 purchase lasts "forever".

Also puck just requires distilled water as such is should just me distilled water in my humi. I have no idea whats in a Boveda.

Also beads are retailed by some great guys as such I like to throw my biz to guys that I know and support the community (I know that some of them also retail Boveda but I really wanted to make 3 points).


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Your B&M will probably push the Boveda, as it is a recurring source of income for them, as is PG solution. I have never seen a store that carries beads, even though they are the superior method for humidification. 

I originally bought a boveda pack when I first fell down the slope. I found myself with a bunch of cigars and didn't know how to keep them properly. If you need emergency humidification and don't have a hygrometer, then they are pretty handy and worry free. As other people mentioned, they get expensive VERY fast. After I learned more about cigar care, I moved to the beads and never looked back again.

I do like to use the small boveda packs (Humidipack ???) for transporting cigars. I had a B&M throw some in when I bought a bunch of stick to take on a 4 day bachelor party. They look just like a moist towelette that you get at a BBQ restaurant or KFC. They can be had for about 50 cents if you can find them. They're a good way to temporarily humidify a ziplock bag or travel case, as they don't take up much space.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I love the Boveda Packs because they work great and really don't get in the way, hell they can sit right on top of your cigars. But the cost is crazy if that is all you plan on using. Since you can reuse the Boveda Packs its not a smart choice. I have the Puck in one of my humidors and they seem to work just fine, For the money I would go with the Puck (Beads).


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

Get a puck but go for the crystal gel puck not the foam. Foam is junk. I always recommend an upgrade when you buy a humi.

Beads are great for cabinets and coolers but more of a pain for desktops. You have the right idea with the puck.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

pmp said:


> Get a puck but go for the crystal gel puck not the foam. Foam is junk. I always recommend an upgrade when you buy a humi.
> 
> Beads are great for cabinets and coolers but more of a pain for desktops. You have the right idea with the puck.


 The Puck they are referring to is from Cigarmony.com

It is about the same size as your standard desktop humidifier.. however it is filled with beads. I have two and they both work fantastic..


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

mike, go to the below link. beads is the way to go
Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses and to Doogie for the link. Great info.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

If you have a larger humidor, loose beads, not pucks etc is my preference, and from Hearfelt. Small humidors can be maintained quite well with Boveda paks, and it need not be an expensive method. They can be recharged, which their website will not tell you. You just have to buy a few more than you actually use at one time. Place dried ones in a tupperware type container with a sponge soaked with distilled water, and they are like new in 4-6 days. I have some I have been reusing for over a year, and no signs of giving up yet.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

sboyajian said:


> The Puck they are referring to is from Cigarmony.com
> 
> It is about the same size as your standard desktop humidifier.. however it is filled with beads. I have two and they both work fantastic..


Thanks for the kudos bro! :thumb:


----------



## jherbz (May 9, 2012)

I work at a local B&M and have used all but the beads. Are the beads 2 way? I know I spend $200 - $300 a month on sticks and have a couple $700 humidors so $16 every 4 months is so worth it for perfect gars. As for the standard gels from Xikar and others, lets just say I only buy Boveda packs now XD.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Beads are two way (like college girls) 

They absorb when the rh % is over there calibrated setting and give off when it drops below the rh% - this is why they are a great solution. Not only do you not have to worry about your cigars drying out but your also safe from over humidification.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

beads/kitty litter will eventually create dust and take more space (as mentioned above) - boveda packs are indeed rechargable. i wish i had learned that a few years ago before - threw many away. there's a thread up here somewhere, but it couldn't really be easier. you throw em' in a tightly sealed tupperware with a dish/sponge soaked with DW and leave them for a few months - good as new - and they don't leave dust. i have noticed that the paper will eventually get thinner, but i think you can squeeze a year (3 or 4 recharges) out of em'

BTW, i do use both, boveda in my desktops, litter beads in my lauderdale cabinet and cooler.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Phantom57 said:


> If you have a larger humidor, loose beads, not pucks etc is my preference, and from Hearfelt. Small humidors can be maintained quite well with Boveda paks, and it need not be an expensive method. They can be recharged, which their website will not tell you. You just have to buy a few more than you actually use at one time. Place dried ones in a tupperware type container with a sponge soaked with distilled water, and they are like new in 4-6 days. I have some I have been reusing for over a year, and no signs of giving up yet.


Great tidbit of info there! I'll have to remember that with my small Boveda packs. Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I use a combo of kitty litter and Boveda packs in one of my tupperdors. Knowing the Bovedas were expendable, I bough a 12 pack. Now it looks like these seem to last near a year in the tupperware,

In the wood, I use beads in all manner of containers from tubos with holes, pill bottles with holes, media bags, stockings and I even broke open the humidifiers supplied with green crap and replaced with beads.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Boveda..set it and forget it I dont know if I would try to recharge them considering what cigars cost what is $2.50 per pack every 3 months? Each pack is recomended for 25 sticks.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

RWalleyTX said:


> Boveda..set it and forget it I dont know if I would try to recharge them considering what cigars cost what is $2.50 per pack every 3 months? Each pack is recomended for 25 sticks.


Completely safe Richard, just DO NOT wet them directly. They need to be left alone in an airtight container where the ambient RH is higher than the Boveda's RH rating is. So, for example, if you have 69% packs, leaving them in a tupperware container with a sponge soaked with DW, the sponge in a shallow dish or tray with DW in the bottom. The ambient RH in the tupperware will be well above the 69% of the pack, over time the pack will absorb the water vapor. The process is not quick though, could take from one to two months, depending how "stiff" the pack has become. I find that if I charge them when they first start getting "crunchy" they charge in about a month.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I use humipacks in my tupperdor and it works flawlessly. I'm not sure if I'd use them in a humidor unless it was a really good one because of the lack of a good seal.


----------

